# x-pipe vs. exhaust system



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I just came back from some 1/8th mile runs and a guy I met told me that the corsa exhaust did not gain him hp, but he felt a huge difference when he replaced his x-pipe. What company makes a good x-pipe for the goat and how much should it run me?


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

socal gto said:


> I just came back from some 1/8th mile runs and a guy I met told me that the corsa exhaust did not gain him hp, but he felt a huge difference when he replaced his x-pipe. What company makes a good x-pipe for the goat and how much should it run me?


Stainless Works does. Check mine out. This is where I got it.

http://www.dezod.com/cat_pontiac6.cfm


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Did you get a stainless works exhaust or just the x-pipe?


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

You can get the Magnaflow X pipe Part # 10791 from www.hottexhaust.com for 79.95 + Free shipping

~Larry~


----------



## Jollyjoker (May 10, 2006)

This maybe a silly question but, can anyone install an X-pipe easily or does it require cutting of the factory pipes and welding?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I had a muffler shop replace my resonator with the magna-flow x-pipe, it requires cutting and welding of your stock exhaust system.


----------



## Jollyjoker (May 10, 2006)

Is it a great improvement over stock sound?


----------



## lackneramanda (Jul 7, 2011)

hows it going everyone!? I am looking at installing a x pipe set up on my car ive found plenty of just the x pipes online but most dont come with the rest of the piping im kinda new to the exhaust thing im a body and paint specialist and dont know what to look for on the magnaflow site if someone could put up links of what i should buy from any site to get the x pipe system installed i would be very gratefull. No rush really on the replies i leave in 2 weeks for 9 weeks of basic training for the navy i wont really have any money till i get back so thanks again and happy tunning.

___________________
93 Formula Mods: 383, LE2 Heads/Intake, 226/230 cam, 52MM TB, 
Magnaflow cat back, LT headers, heartthrob exhaust, CAI, SFC, Strut Brace, Adj LCA, 
Adj Panhard, Relocated Torque Arm, Progressive Rate Springs, 
Short Throw Shifter


----------



## magnaflowrep (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is the x-pipe kit Magnaflow offers. Follow the link below and it will give the different sizes we offer. 

MagnaFlow Performance Exhaust - X-Pipe Exhaust Kits


----------

